# Regenbogenforellen in der Ostsee/nur ein Gerücht?



## Hornpieper (21. November 2003)

Hallo Boardies!

Mein Vater erzählte mir eben, dass gestern auf N3 ein Bericht über Regenbogenforellen vor Kiel lief. Offensichtlich ist ein Aufzuchtnetz mutwillig zerschnitten worden und Forellen im Wert von 30000€ schwimmen jetzt frei in der Ostsee. Hat noch jemand den Bericht gesehen?

Wir sehen uns dann in Kiel#: 

Björn#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. November 2003)

Wenn sie ausgewachsen sind , werden sie Steelheads genannt und sind das Dynamit der Ostsee. Reine Kraftpakete und kurz und kompakt. Anfang der Neunziger habe ich sie oft um Boltenhagen gefangen. In Wismar und Rostock wurden die Regnbogenforellen gemästet. Allerdings nur bis 500g pro Tier. In der Ostsee sind 10 Pfund Fische nicht selten gewesen. Wachsen hervorragend. Bericht habe ich leider nicht gesehen!


----------



## Truttafriend (21. November 2003)

Nö Björn nix gehört.

Hab so eine Rainischlacht mal vor Barsö (Genner Bugt) mitgemacht.
Damals hatte der Sturm die Käfige zerstört. Mir sind aber nur Käfige in der Flensburger nicht iin der Kielerförde bekannt.


----------



## Broesel (21. November 2003)

hmmm...die Kieler Online-Nachrichten, eigentlich recht aktuell, haben bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts darüber geschrieben...

Aber ich denke, wenn das an die große Glocke gehängt wird, stehen da viele, viele Anglers anne Förde...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. November 2003)

Vadders hat mir auch davon berichtet..ist doch cool...dann haben wir bestimmt mehr Platz an den anderen Plätzen :q :q


----------



## Laksos (21. November 2003)

Steelheads (RB-Forellen) gibt's auch ständig im Lillebelt.


----------



## ralle (21. November 2003)

Das ist richtig !  Kam gestern von N3  da sollen 2-3000 St.  Lachse bzw. Lachsforellen welche fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft gedacht waren abgehauen sein.
Netze wurden mutwillig zerstört !!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2003)

Das ist natürlich schlimm für die Betreiber (Fischer) aber gut für die Angler. Zu DDR Zeiten haben wir regelmäßig Regenbogenforellen beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Da waren in Dre Wismar Bucht große Aufzuchtanlagen die auch immer mal ein Loch hatten. Ist aber lange vorbei. Mal sehen ob und wie weit sich diese vielen Regenbogner verteilen.


----------



## Reppi (21. November 2003)

Jetzt verstehe ich erst was Angelgeräte Großmann mir heute mittag in RD sagen wollte.......
Er sagte: Fahr mal nach Kiel, die fangen "Meerforellen ohne Ende" die Tage........
Na , das ist dann ja wie Heringsangeln.......wahrscheinlich wieder mit Pose und Tauwurm,wie vor 2 Jahren vor Sonderborg....
Gruß Uwe


----------



## peter II (21. November 2003)

Ich habs gesehen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll ein Großteil der Fische gestohlen worden sein. Auf so eine Art von Besatz kann ich auch verzichten:s :a :s :a


----------



## eddy (21. November 2003)

Hallo Boardies

Leider hab ich den Bericht nicht gesehen,aber wenn die Dinger abgehen,dann richtig.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/1.gif" border=0>

Hab vor 3 Jahren mit der Spinnrute in Momark (Fähre nach Ärö) mir die Zeit bis zur Abfahrt vertreiben wollen u. ups hätte beinahe meine Fährbuchung verpasst.<IMG alt="Ohne Worte" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/anangler.gif" border=0>

&nbsp;Leider hat sich die Zuchtanlage nicht rentiert u.seit letztem jahr sind die 3 Käfige(15x50 m) nicht mehr da <IMG alt=Weinen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/WZbigcry.gif" border=0>dort sind jedes Jahr 1od.2 Käfige nach dem Sturm kaputt gegangen.<IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

&nbsp;Man kann es vergleichen mit einem "Forellenp...f" 

Alles in allem "man vergißt die Zeit"<IMG alt=Supergrinsen src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

gruß eddy


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (21. November 2003)

@all

ich hab's zwar nicht selbst gelesen aber Bekannte haben mir bestätigt, daß die Kieler Nachrichten darüber berichtet haben (in der Print-Ausgabe), daß die Netze des Züchters in der Kieler Förde durchgeschnitten worden sind. 

Ich seh mir das morgen mal an (und berichte natürlich).

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## schwedenfan83 (21. November 2003)

#2 ich hab das auch gehört..#:


----------



## til (21. November 2003)

Ostsee "Steelhead" aus Mön, biss auf einen 7cm Rapala Shad Rap:


----------



## Haeck (22. November 2003)

@ hornpieper 

so ist es geschehen, ca. 1,5 Tonnen Regenbogenforellen, die eigentlich als weihnachtsgeschenk gedacht waren, schwimmen nun munter in der kieler förde herum. 
das entspricht ca. 1500-2000 Regenbogenforellen, von der jede mind. 3 kilo wiegt !!! sachschaden ca. 30000 teuro. 

ich bin gestern bzw. heute am wasser gewesen um mein glück zu versuchen allerdings erfolglos. 
dafür hat mein nachbar, der 20m entfernt war gleich drei von den Muskelpaketen rausgeholt und jede von denen hatte nen maß von ca. 70 cm bei 3 - 4 kilo.
allerdings sind die fische stark überzüchtet, welch wunder !!!

ist schon wahnsinn mitanzusehen wie die leute sich sogar auf dem ehemaligen munitionsgelände versuchen, um dann von den spundwänden ein paar von den u-booten rauszuholen.
das halbe ostufer ist mit anglern besetzt und jeder freie angelplatz, der sich anbietet wird sofort besetzt.
ich werde die kommenden tage noch einmal ans wasser fahren und dann bericht erstatten aber bis dahin erstmal 

nur dicke fische !!!

mfg haeck


----------



## Truttafriend (22. November 2003)

na Dank für den Bericht #h
Für mich ist das nichts mehr. Meerforellen fang ich weniger, die haben dafür keine Flossenfäule


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. November 2003)

Danke für die Info. Das die Teile überfüttert und überzüchtet sind kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Das Fleisch wird bestimmt auch nicht das beste sein. Aber ich denke wenn einige es schaffen einige Zeit in der Ostsee zu verweilen dann sollte die Qualität der Fische besser werden. Oder?


----------



## Truttafriend (22. November 2003)

Doch, denk ich auch. Nach einem Jahr müssten auch die Medikamente aus den Fischen raus sein.


----------



## Haeck (22. November 2003)

vor ca. zwei jahren wurden dem selben züchter schon mal die netze aufgeschlitzt mit dem selben resultat.

die gefangenen forellen wurden auf den mageninhalt untersucht.
das resultat war erschreckend. der inhalt bestand hauptsächlich aus zigarettenfiltern, die die forellen als nahrung betrachtet hatten, aufgrund dessen das die aufzucht nahrung  den zigarettenfiltern sehr ähnlich sieht. diese tiere litten u. verendeten dann an darmverstopfungen bzw. zerstörungen später 

ca. 1 jahr später fing ein kollege eine regenbogenforelle aus dieser aufzuchtanlage. erstaunlich war das dieser fisch sich komplett regeneriert hatte, die flossen waren wieder ausgewachsen und der fisch strahle wie nen regenbogen.

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (22. November 2003)

Hi,

ich war heute mit dem Boot an der Anlage. Kurz: die Fische sind weg. Ca. 6 Boote fuhren da rum, gefangen hat keiner in der Zeit, in der ich da war. Am Ufer standen einige, die aber meist auch bald wieder abgezogen sind.
Verschwunden sind - wie ich hörte - 1200 Fische. 

Viele Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Hamsterson (22. November 2003)

Ich war auch kurz in der Ecke. Von etwa 6-7 Anglern hatte einer 2 Regenbogen. 3 von den anderen gingen leer aus und die restlichen anscheinend auch.

Die Forellen sind also da. Es fehlen nur die Zigarettenfilterfliegen. :q


----------



## Maddin (22. November 2003)

@Haeck


> ca. 1 jahr später fing ein kollege eine regenbogenforelle aus dieser aufzuchtanlage.



;+ Woran hat er das erkannt?? Brandzeichen? Kennzeichnung?


----------



## Haeck (22. November 2003)

@ maddin 

gute frage, an den zigarettenfiltern vielleicht ?!?
keine ahnung, ich habe den kollegen nicht danach gefragt.

mfg 

haeck


----------

